# BlueRay video calibration disc?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Having owned a few previous versions of Video Essentials, I am eagerly anticipating the upcoming Video Essentials on BluRay but was curious as to any other BluRay calibration discs available.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Other then Sony Blu-Ray discs having built-in calibration screens, Video Essentials is the only one I've heard of.


----------

